# All Nordic languages: Brug af høflig tiltale



## Andreas_Jensen

Hej!

Her i Danmark er det efterhånden virkelig sjældent at folk tiltaler hinanden med "De" og "Dem" (istedet for "du" og "dig") som man gjorde i gamle dage til folk man ikke kendte... Altså den "høflige" tiltaleform. Men i andre lande er det stadig almindeligt (f.eks. Tyskland og Spanien). Derfor tænkte jeg på om det egentlig stadig bruges i de andre skandinaviske lande. For jeg har en en forestilling om at det i hvert fald er ret almindeligt i Sverige, men jeg ved ikke med Norge. Er det rigtigt? 

Andreas


----------



## Pteppic

Får litt følelse av deja-vu her... Har vi diskutert dette før? Mener å huske noe om at "ni" var uhøflig i Sverige... Uansett, sist gang noen tiltalte meg med "De" var sist jeg fløy med SAS (en flyvertinne var den skyldige), hvilket er år og dag siden. Men jeg husker jeg nesten trodde det var en (sarkastisk) spøk. Det er altså ikke spesielt vanlig der jeg ferdes.


----------



## Sepia

Jo, deja-vu er sikkert rigtigt. Jeg aabnede temaet et par gange tidligere, men kun omhandlende dansk. Grunden var, at en kollega, som kom direkte fra Aarhus Universitet paastod, at "De" formen overhovedet ikke mere brugtes i Danmark. Hvilke i oevrigt ikke er rigtigt. (Som jeg erfarede). Den svenske "ni"-form er af forskellige grunde ikke nogen god sammenligning, som det ogsaa kom frem. Sprogteknisk er den anderledes og brugen af den har en helt anden historie.


----------



## oskhen

Andreas_Jensen said:


> Hej!
> 
> Her i Danmark er det efterhånden virkelig sjældent at folk tiltaler hinanden med "De" og "Dem" (istedet for "du" og "dig") som man gjorde i gamle dage til folk man ikke kendte... Altså den "høflige" tiltaleform. Men i andre lande er det stadig almindeligt (f.eks. Tyskland og Spanien). Derfor tænkte jeg på om det egentlig stadig bruges i de andre skandinaviske lande. For jeg har en en forestilling om at det i hvert fald er ret almindeligt i Sverige, men jeg ved ikke med Norge. Er det rigtigt?
> 
> Andreas


 
Jeg kan bare huske å ha hørt De-formen bli brukt en gang "live" i vanlig samtale (og i fullt alvor) på norsk, og det var min mor (godt middelaldrende) til en svært gammel dame. Jeg husker jeg syntes det var pussig. Ellers lurer jeg på om jeg har hørt kongelige bli tiltalt slik på tv. Men ellers kan jeg ikke huske å ha vært borti det i moderne sammenheng. 

Jeg tror uansett en god tommelfingelregel er: ikke bruk det på norsk.


----------



## USB-anslutning

Kan inte minnas att jag använt Ni någon gång i form av andra persons singular, möjligen används det för att låta gammaldags men det är knappast så att det används i någon större utsträckning. Har hört att det används oftare i Stockholmsområdet och även att en del anser att det är ohövligt, men eftersom jag aldrig har brytt mig om att lära mig de regler som tydligen användes för Ni kan jag inte bedöma om det är sant eller ej.

Jag vet att folk ibland försöker använda det när de talar med äldre folk, men jag gör aldrig det och ingen jag känner gör heller det.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Andreas_Jensen said:


> For jeg har en en forestilling om at det i hvert fald er ret almindeligt i Sverige,...


Det är inte så vanligt i Sverige längre, och vi hade en ganska animerad diskussion i denna tråd, till vilken jag intet har att tillägga.

/Wilma


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Okay, god tråd... Tror jeg har styr på det nu... Det virker som om at det er det samme i alle de nordisk lande. De er bare folk sydpå der er gammeldags


----------



## Sepia

Andreas_Jensen said:


> Okay, god tråd... Tror jeg har styr på det nu... Det virker som om at det er det samme i alle de nordisk lande. De er bare folk sydpå der er gammeldags




Gladsaxe ligger da nord for Noerrebro - DR bruger ogsaa stadig "De"-formen.


----------



## Good Old Neon

oskhen said:


> Jeg kan bare huske å ha hørt De-formen bli brukt en gang "live" i vanlig samtale (og i fullt alvor) på norsk...
> 
> Jeg tror uansett en god tommelfingelregel er: ikke bruk det på norsk.


 
Er denne virkelig sant!? 

Jeg lærer norsk fra bøker (Teach Yourself Norwegian osv), og har aldri snakket med noen nordmenn, men jeg har lest at man bruker De-formen når man snakker med publikum. Altså, skal jeg bruke du-formen når jeg kjøper min billett ved Oslo sentralbanestasjon, for eksempel? Forstår jeg riktig?


----------



## oskhen

Good Old Neon said:


> Altså, skal jeg bruke du-formen når jeg kjøper min billett ved Oslo sentralbanestasjon, for eksempel? Forstår jeg riktig?


 
Ja, det ville vært det naturligste.


----------



## BoTrojan

Andreas_Jensen said:


> De er bare folk sydpå der er gammeldags


 
Det er da helt rigtigt! Ogsaa paa italiensk bruger man den hoeflige eller formale form regelmaessigt. Formen bruges ofte naar man tiltaler en som man ikke kender, dem der er aeldre, osv. Ekspedienter, og lignende bruger naesten altid den formale form naar det tiltaler kunder. 

Ja, man er ret gammeldags dernede ... det kan ikke naegtes. Jeg synes selv at det er en charmerende del af kulturen. Det maa siges at det ogsaa er en vigtig del af en kultur der saetter enorm stor pris paa respekt og tradition, generalt set. Til gengaeld er jeg ogsaa en smule gammeldags.


----------



## Sepia

Foer vi blander de kulturer ind i billedet, som taler romanske sprog, vil jeg lige pointere et par forskelle: I Danmark f.eks. er det ca. et aarhundrede eller mere siden at det var normalt at tiltale aeldre slaegtninge med "De" eller "I". Man har saa vidt jeg ved aldrig sagt "De" til en man har en date med - jeg tror heller ikke at man i Frankrig ville goere det i dag, men man oplever det af og til i franske film fra halvfjerdserne. 

Brug af fornavn og "De" er totalt out, og har saa vidt mig bekendt altid vaeret det i alle germansk-sprogede kulturer. Eneste taenkelige undtagelse er evtl. bestemte subkulturer og brancher hvor man kopieret denne omgangsform fra franskmaendene.


----------

